
Do You Know Cobol? If So, There Might Be a Job for You - breck
https://www.wsj.com/articles/do-you-know-cobol-if-so-there-might-be-a-job-for-you-1537550913
======
jordiburgos
I learnt COBOL in the Computer Science technical school (before college, FP in
Spain).

It is an easy language very focused. Even that it has lots of constraints like
number of spaces, putting some magic characters in specific columns.

The most difficult thing is to have somewhere to execute it, nobody has
mainframes at home :)

------
anoncoward111
Why can't they just train someone to learn COBOL? Surely there are plenty of
young and hungry people out there who deserve a chance.

~~~
rootsudo
The same reason why you wouldn't train on some antiquated way of doing
something.

Once the work is done, what other choices do you have left? It's a silo, where
everyone is dying off daily.

~~~
cafard
I suspect that the youngest React whiz on HN will be able, when his day comes,
to find COBOL coders as pallbearers.

I have no particular desire to code in COBOL, though I have peered at some and
debugged a bit of it. Still, it's indoor worker with no heavy lifting.

------
denzil_correa
Non-paywalled article :
[https://outline.com/ZC4jn8](https://outline.com/ZC4jn8)

------
andrewshadura
Paywalled article? No thanks.

